# hijack log and winlogon.exe Q



## marvs (Dec 31, 2003)

Guys i got a problem with http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/

so i downloaded hyjackthis and here is my scan

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 12:55:27 PM, on 12/31/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
E:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
E:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
E:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
E:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
E:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
E:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
E:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
E:\WINDOWS\System32\CTHELPER.EXE
E:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
E:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
E:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
D:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IMApp.exe
F:\a1_marvin\proggies\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
E:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
E:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = http://prox y8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Startpagina = file:///E:/Program%20Files/MS-Connect/Portal/portal.html
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - E:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - E:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - E:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - E:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\googlenav.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - E:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] E:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] "E:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDVDPatch] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "E:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "E:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] E:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "F:\a1_marvin\proggies\quicktime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE E:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IncrediMail] D:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemSearch] REGEDIT.EXE -S c:\system.reg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "E:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WrCtrl] E:\Program Files\WinRoute Pro\WrCtrl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STYLEXP] E:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] E:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "E:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - F:\a1_marvin\proggies\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with NetPumper - F:\a1_marvin\proggies\NetPumper\AddUrl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xporteren naar Microsoft Excel - res://E:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - F:\a1_marvin\proggies\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .mov: E:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mpg: E:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: E:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: HC - https://speelzaal01.digitaal.hollandcasino.nl/classes/hc.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {03F998B2-0E00-11D3-A498-00104B6EB52E} (MetaStreamCtl Class) - https://components.viewpoint.com/MT...perzone/download/vet_install_popup.html?1&new
O16 - DPF: {0C568603-D79D-11D2-87A7-00C04FF158BB} (BrowseFolderPopup Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGBrwFld.cab
O16 - DPF: {11111111-1111-1111-1111-111300000000} - mhtml:C:\\NO_SUCH_MHT.MHT!http://66.79.166.152/go.exe
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/download/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {1C955F3B-5B32-4393-A05D-24B4970CD2A1} (Video Class) - http://streamp.babenet.com/cabs/videox.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E2941E3-8E63-11D4-9D5A-00902742D6E0} (iNotes Class) - https://damsg02.saxion.nl/iNotes.cab
O16 - DPF: {214868A8-F71B-473E-8ECF-6EE1DE6B91D8} - http://pms.localscripts.nl/plugins/3/ms7531_nl.cab
O16 - DPF: {23B7A816-3647-49D2-9756-6F41CE8F9201} (ddm_download.ddm_control) - http://download.rfwnad.com/cab/ddm_control.CAB
O16 - DPF: {27527D31-447B-11D5-A46E-0001023B4289} (CoGSManager Class) - http://gamingzone.ubisoft.com/packages/GSManager.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security1.norton.com/SSC/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} (Cult3D ActiveX Player) - http://www.cult3d.com/download/cult.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...apple.com/qt505/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {4E15D681-1D20-11D4-8B72-000021DA1956} - http://www.fotovlucht.nl/promo1/plugin/ilsefoto.exe
O16 - DPF: {4E330863-6A11-11D0-BFD8-006097237877} (InstallFromTheWeb ActiveX Control) - http://www.installfromtheweb.com/install/iftwclix.cab
O16 - DPF: {6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495} (Google Activate) - http://toolbar.google.com/data/nl/big/1.1.62-big/GoogleNav.cab
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - https://www.gamespyid.com/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {7142BA01-8BDF-11CF-9E23-0000E8A37440} (Surround Video Control Object) - http://www.kraxner.com/seppl/Video/svideo.cab
O16 - DPF: {78A730D4-0DF3-4B65-8DD2-BFCD433CEE30} - http://www.surfsecret.com/inst/PEInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {841A9192-5690-11D4-A258-0040954A01BE} (DialXSCtl Object) - http://dialxs.nl/install/dialxs.ocx
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://217.14.224.5/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A54032D-31F7-400D-B184-83B33BDE65FA} (MSN File Upload Control) - http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/FileUC/MsnUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37716.1820486111
O16 - DPF: {AE609930-A6EB-4A78-B7DA-B3200705FEBD} (Mophun Control) - http://www.mophun.com/codebase/mophun.cab
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE Class) - http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security2.norton.com/SSC/SharedContent/sc/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://photos.msn.co.uk/r/neutral/controls/MsnPUpld.cab?4,0,1323,0
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/1,5,0,4257/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {F00F4763-7355-4725-82F7-0DA94A256D46} (IMDownloader Class) - http://www2.incredimail.com/contents/setup/downloader/imloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab
O16 - DPF: {FEC3E5A3-50F7-4B0C-97D8-01CF69DFBFC7} (Measurement Service Client) - http://ccon.madonion.com/global/msc.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4C4CF64F-AA9D-4442-89CA-E559A00570A9}: NameServer = 192.168.100.1

ok what should i do now only fixing those r1 en r0 files with have http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/ in the name doesnt work, cause they keep coming back.

secondly i dont see these files: O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spp] regedit -s C:\spp.reg

well hope you can help me thx


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi marvs

Welcome to TSG! and Happy New Year! 

I have split your post off into your own thread. Please in the future if you have a Question/Problem please start a "New Thread". It get's too confusing trying to address two different people's problem in the same thread. Also you may get overlooked if the thread is old as is the case here.

Click on the link below and it will download CWShredder. Close all browser windows,UnZip the file, click on the cwshredder.exe then click "Next" (Not "Scan only") and let it do it's thing.

http://www.merijn.org/files/cwshredder.zip

When it is finished restart your computer.

To help prevent this from happening again, I strongly recommend you install the folowing patches for the vulnerabilities that this hijacker exploits:

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/ms03-011.asp

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/MS00-075.asp

*Note: The simplest way to make sure you have all the security patches is to go to Windows update and install all "Critical Updates"

Go here http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/ and download
Adaware 6 Build 181

Install the program and launch it.

First in the main window look in the bottom right corner and click on "Check for updates now" and download the latest referencefiles.

Make sure the following settings are made and on -------"ON=GREEN"

From main window :Click "Start" then " Activate in-depth scan (recommended)"

Click "Use custom scanning options" then click "Customize" and have these options selected: Under "Drives and Folders" put a check by "Scan within archives" and below that under "Memory and Registry" put a check by all the options there.

Now click on the "Tweak" button in that same window. Under "Scanning engine" select "Unload recognized processes during scanning" and under "Cleaning Engine" select "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot"

Click "proceed" to save your settings.

Now to scan just click the "Next" button.

When the scan is finished mark everything for removal and get rid of it.(Right-click the window and choose "select all" from the drop down menu and click "Next")

Restart your computer.

Then go here http://spybot.eon.net.au/index.php?lang=en&page=download and download Spybot Search & Destroy.

Install the program and launch it.

Before scanning press "Online" and "Search for Updates" .

Put a check mark at and install all updates.

Click "Check for Problems" and when the scan is finished let Spybot fix/remove all it finds marked in RED.

Restart your computer.

Come back here and post another Hijack This log and we'll get rid of what's left.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't forget to post another log when finished with that.


----------

